

MS-DOS is now Open Source - adelain
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/25/microsoft-open-sources-ms-dos-80s-kids-dance-in-the-streets/

======
valarauca1
I feel I should comment and say that MSR-LA is 'technically open source'. It
really limits what you can do with changes to the software, and any
modifications can only be re-licensed and sold (or used commercially) by
Microsoft. Other wise they must carry the same license.

"You may not use or distribute this Software or any derivative works in any
form for commercial purposes. Examples of commercial purposes would be running
business operations, licensing, leasing, or selling the Software, distributing
the Software for use with commercial products, using the Software in the
creation or use of commercial products or any other activity which purpose is
to procure a commercial gain to you or other" [1]

Technically Open Source, the source is open for studying and learning. And it
can be distributed, and redistributed.

[1] [https://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/pex/msr-
la.txt](https://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/pex/msr-la.txt)

------
mooism2
No, it's not open source.

 _To access this material, you must agree to the terms of the license
displayed here, which permits only non-commercial use and does not give you
the right to license it to third parties by posting copies elsewhere on the
web._

~~~
valarauca1
Open Source:

Adjective Computing

Denoting software for which the original source code is made freely available
and may be redistributed and modified.

You can modify, and redistribute. You can't sell or us it anywhere near
commercially. Its not FREE as in Freedom.

